# 69 bumper filler?



## shelbina (Jan 14, 2010)

A newbie here...I need to know if there was ever a bumper to fender filler or seal on a 69 GTO with the Endura bumper and if so where can I find them? Thanks everyone!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Not on GTO endura's. Used on GTO chrome and Lemans/Tempest bumpers.


----------



## shelbina (Jan 14, 2010)

*69 bumper filler*

ok thanks! So....is the correct method of mounting the endura bumper to the leading edge of the fender to make them flush on each other or to leave a small gap between them to prevent paint from chipping off? I just want to get it right!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Mine are gapped, but not by choice. It's just the way it is at the moment. I can't say for sure. Maybe someone else can jump in. If I remember seeing them at shows, I didn't notice a gap. Or, the gap was so small it wasn't noticeable........ Sorry for being vague.....


----------



## shelbina (Jan 14, 2010)

ok thanks...anyone else got anything definitive for me?


----------

